# Chicken and Sausage Gumbo



## ms.spain (Nov 20, 2006)

*Chicken and Sausage Gumbo
3-4 chicken leg quarters
2 bay leaves
1 tsp. season salt
1/3 c. cooking oil
1/3 c. all purpose flour
1- 1 lb. pkg. smoked sausage, sliced
3-4 scallions,sliced thin
1 bell pepper,diced
3-4 stalks celery, thinly sliced
1 small white or yellow onion, diced
1- 15 oz. can diced tomatoes with green chilies
1 tbs. minced garlic
1/2 c. whole kernel corn
1 lb. sliced okra(frozen is great)
1/2 c. dry white wine
2 tbs. balsalmic vinegar
tabasco sauce to taste
1/2 tsp. thyme
1/2 tsp. rosemary
1/2 tsp. basil
salt and pepper to taste


Place leg quarters in a Dutch Oven.Cover with water 3 inches above chicken.Add bay leaves and season salt.Bring to boil.Reduce heat to simmer.Cover and simmer 1 hour. Romove chicken to cool and set aside broth.When chicken is cool, debone and set aside.
In same dutch oven over med-low heat, combine oil and flour.Stir rouxconstantly, until golden deepbrown, about 20 minutes.


To roux,add sausage,onions, celery and bell pepper.Cook and stir occasionally, 5 min. Addbroth, garlic, wine, vinegar, tomatoes,salt, and spices.Bring to boil. Reduce heat to simmer and cover.Cook30 minutes, or until celery is tender.
Then, add corn, okra, chicken,and tobasco sauce.Add more broth(or water)if soup is too thick.Cover and simmer 30 more minutes, or longer(this can cook at a simmer for 2-3- hours,if you like;the longer, the better.) Serve gumbo over cooked white rice.


serves 10-12 people


Servewith a nice white wine or PinotNoir


edited to say: forgot to say when to add chicken back in to gumbo!

**Edited by: ms.spain *


----------



## smurfe (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is a recipe of how we make gumbo here in South Louisiana. Instead of typing our recipe out I went to a local television stations website and copied Chef Folse's recipe. It is pretty close. John Folse is a world renowned chef that was born, raised, and still lives down the road from us. My wife learned many of her cooking skills using one of his cook books. This is basically the Cajun way to make gumbo. Most recipes are moreCreole in nature with the addition of tomato's. That is what is so great about gumbo. You can make it with just about anything and it is delicious.


Smurfe







*Chef John Folse's Chicken and Andouille Gumbo<BR clear=all>*
*Prep Time: *2 Hours*<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />*
*Yields: *8–10 Servings

*Comment:*
Almost every species of wild game in <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1:State wt="on"><st1lace wt="on">Louisiana</st1lace></st1:State> has been used in the creation of gumbo. Since most Cajun men were hunters and trappers, it is not surprising that they preferred Mallard duck and smoked andouille gumbo. However, chicken and sausage is still the most popular gumbo in <st1:State wt="on"><st1lace wt="on">Louisiana</st1lace></st1:State>. 

*Ingredients: *
1 (5-pound) stewing hen 
1 pound andouilleor smoked sausage 
1 cup oil 
1½ cups flour 
2 cups diced onions 
2 cups diced celery 
1 cup diced bell peppers 
¼ cup minced garlic 
3 quarts chicken stock
2 cups sliced green onions
1 bay leaf
sprig of thyme
1 tbsp chopped basil
salt and cracked pepper to taste
Louisiana hot sauce to taste
½ cup chopped parsley
4 cups cooked white rice

*Method:*
Using a sharp boning knife cut the stewing hen into 8–10 serving pieces. Remove as much of the fat from the chicken as possible. Cut andouille into ½-inch slices and set aside. In a 2-gallon stockpot, heat oil over medium-high heat. Whisk in flour, stirring constantly until golden brown roux is achieved. Do not scorch. Should black specks appear, discard and begin again. 


Add onions, celery, bell pepper and garlic. Sauté 3–5 minutes or until vegetables are wilted. Blend in chicken and andouille. Sauté approximately 15 minutes. Add chicken stock, one ladle at a time, stirring constantly until all is incorporated. 


Bring to a rolling boil, reduce to simmer and cook approximately 1 hour. Skim any fat or oil that rises to the top of the pot. Add green onions, bay leaf, thyme and basil. Season to taste using salt, pepper and hot sauce. 


Cook an additional 30 minutes or longer if necessary, until chicken is tender and falling apart. Add parsley and adjust seasonings if necessary. Serve over hot, steamed white rice. 


NOTE: You may wish to boil the chicken 1–2 hours prior to beginning the gumbo to tenderize the meat. Reserve this stock, bone the chicken and use the meat and stock in the gumbo.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 20, 2006)

I forgot to add to the above post. Gewürztraminer goes great with gumbo if it is on the spicier side and does not have too dark of a roux. If the roux is darker, a Merlot or Pinot Noir goes great with it. 


Also a side note, it is better to add your hot sauce to your bowl of gumbo than to cook it in the gumbo. Most Cajun food is actually not as spicy as everyone thinks. You keep the bottle of hot sauce on your table at all times and add to suit your taste.


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## scotty (Nov 22, 2006)

This is simplicity itself. A scratch apple pie with extra thick crust. The shoo fly pie and egplant parma is on the other table. The wine is a gallon that i pour whatever doesnt fit elsewhere. I'm a food lover not a wine expert. 
Sorry


http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine%20making/Dcp_3042.jpg?t=1164221818*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice looking pie Scotty. What variety apples? Also I have to ask- I have heard of them but what the heck is a Shoo Fly pie?



I'm sure my Dad and Grand Dad would have known being from South Carolina, but I'm just an ignorant Yankee....


----------



## scotty (Nov 22, 2006)

Granny smith apples-- the shoo fly pie is difficult because flys are so hard to catch




Actually another name for the pie is sugar molasses pie. PA duch stuff.ITS 100% yankee lol*Edited by: scotty *


----------

